# Need spline for golf cart motor



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Larrylee said:


> Hello All!
> Just getting started and already need help!
> I bought an old ez go 3 wheel golf cart to get the motor and controls. Controls are a joke, but the motor looked good....until I pulled it away from the differential and found that the motor has no bearing in the output end and the shaft has a female spline.
> I have been searching for a male .750" o.d. -10 spline shaft and I cannot find one anywhere.
> ...


About the only place to find one is in the axle. It is a standard spline, SAE, I think. So you can get a hob or cutter for it to machine a shaft. I am not aware of any stub shafts for sale. Now that I said that, I think there was a golf cart parts house selling replacement shafts for the axle, but I've lost that link.

Not many "others" have used those motors due to the fact they have no output shaft, DEH or bearing. By the time you overcome all that, it was easier to get a motor having the output end like from a forklift instead of a golf cart.

Welcome to the forum and good luck.


----------



## nimblemotors (Oct 1, 2010)

You can buy the stub shafts from golf cart parts places, they are like $50 I think. A guy here just made his own with an angle grinder and a lot of patience.


----------



## Larrylee (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks! If anyone could direct me to a place that sells those, I'd really appreciate it!


----------

